# Rear speaker/6.1 in my room



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I have been playing around with my room and thought about going to 6.1. . The question is I have ELT DPAs for sides do I go with a different brand for that 6th channel or sell the Elt DPAs off and find 3 similiar rear speakers?
I made a black rectangle of where the 6th channel would go. I did test it out with a outdoor speaker and thought it filled the room more. 

Ideas - add one Rocket RS300. 
Add a JBL Balcony for cheap.
Sell the Elts off and go with maybe JBL 810s.
Still looking for other ideas.....

Current setup includes
EMO ULs/LPA1
Rocket 750s, 200, ELT DPAs.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Aesthetically and sonically matching speakers are best. Also it's normally recommended that the rears be monopole. If you were to put another bi-pole speaker back there you might not get the full effect. 

Another factor against using a bipole is that you've got the white door on the one side so it is going to take some heavy reflections off the one side of the room and not as much on the other side.

I've heard 6.1/7.1 is over rated anyway and only valuable in large (wide) rooms. If you really want the added rears, I'd keep the DPAs where they are and add two monopole Rocket 250s. One where you have the black box and the other in between the black door and the AV rack. 

A Rocket 300 or 250 would be a good match I would think. 

Also I'd be careful of people hitting it when coming through the white door. Recessing a 250 into the wall would not be good since they are rear ported.


----------

